# Got a new betta



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Today, my mom bought me a new betta, we went to Petco because they have a better selection of bettas. I looked at them all and saw that most were kinda sluggish, only a few were pretty active and healthy looking. A couple bettas caught my eye, a king and halfmoon betta. I picked the king betta. Yes, I did acclimate him both to the temperature and to the tank water. I did 20 minutes with the temperature, and 1 hour acclimating to the tank water, by adding a cup every 10 minutes. Hopefully my king betta loves his 5.5 gallon tank.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi BabyGirl77,

Congratulations with your new friend:wink2:
How is king betta now?

Zhenya


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you SantaMonicaHelp! King is doing great. He loves his blood worms and pellets and brine shrimp, he will eat veggies but doesn't really care for them. I named him King.


----------

